# Nova Car Hire



## jgirvine (May 24, 2008)

Has anyone used this company?  Any issues?

http://www.novacarhire.com/Default.htm


----------



## Carolinian (May 24, 2008)

Not heard of them, but I always find the best deals at www.europebycar.com and www.autoeurope.com


----------

